# NGD: Yet Another RGA8



## Monk (Feb 20, 2010)

Here it is, my Ibanez RGA8. After owning 2 RG2228s (and selling them both), I was a little hesitant to purchase another 8-string. However, after seeing numerous NGD threads on SS.org, I knew that I just HAD to get one of these; I'm glad that I did. First off, this guitar is definately not a Prestige Ibanez (there are a couple of flaws here and there - mostly in the finish) , but it's a great guitar for the money. The neck is very comfy, a bit flatter than the one on the RG2228, tho. I definately prefer the mahogany body of the RGA to the basswood of the RG; interestingly enough...the neck still dives (just not as much). I haven't played the guitar plugged in yet, so I can't give a proper review of the pickups (I'll do that later). The only thing that sucks, IMO, is that there's no freaking Ibanez case available for this guitar...I may have to order the standard bass case (EXB1000C) and see if that'll work.




Overall, great guitar for $800...a MUCH better choice than the way overpriced RG2228. Now, for pics:


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats, sir! 

How does the low F# sound?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

You mentioned the neck is a little flatter to the RG2228, does it differ in any other way neck wise and general playability?


----------



## Monk (Feb 20, 2010)

The low F# sounds good; I had to raise the bridge a bit to stop it from buzzing (Sweetwater had it set up crazy low).

The neck is pretty nice overall; no suicide fretboard. The thinness makes it a bit easier to play power chords on the bottom strings; better than the 2228, IMO.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 20, 2010)

HNGD geezer!


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats man..the more pics I see the more I can't wait till mine gets here!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats, man. All these RGA8s are making me want one so bad


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

Monk said:


> The low F# sounds good; I had to raise the bridge a bit to stop it from buzzing (Sweetwater had it set up crazy low).
> 
> The neck is pretty nice overall; no suicide fretboard. The thinness makes it a bit easier to play power chords on the bottom strings; better than the 2228, IMO.


 

Sweet, I'm dying to try one out. May be my next purchase.  I liked the 2228 but basswood isn't my fave tonewood and the neck was a bit much.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sweet, I'm dying to try one out. May be my next purchase.  I liked the 2228 but basswood isn't my fave tonewood and the neck was a bit much.



You're closer to the Big Smoke so chances are somewhere will get one in before I get mine.


----------



## swayman (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats !!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 20, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> You're closer to the Big Smoke so chances are somewhere will get one in before I get mine.


 
Big Smoke?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 20, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Big Smoke?



London. Sorry 19th Century nickname.


----------



## Monk (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, I've given the guitar a proper test-drive and I've concluded that the pickups do not need to be changed out after all. In fact, I rather like them. One of the reasons I sold my RG2228 and downtuned my APEX1 was because the EMG 808s were a little too sterile and I loved the tone of the PAFs. The pickups on the RGA fall somewhere in the middle tone-wise. When I use the Big Bottom patch on my TonePort, for example, the pickups sound nice and dirty (the EQ switch needs to be set to off or the tone is too muddy). When I use the Mr. Clean patch, for example, the pickups sound crystal clear (the EQ needs to be set to on, or the tone sounds like ass). Overall, I'm loving this guitar...can't wait to set it up with my fave D'Addarios (9-12-16-24-32-42-54-72).


----------



## AySay (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice man!
How do you find the volume knob placement? Is it as big a problem as it looks like it would be?
I also can't wait for mine to get here!!


----------



## Monk (Feb 21, 2010)

AySay said:


> Nice man!
> How do you find the volume knob placement? Is it as big a problem as it looks like it would be?
> I also can't wait for mine to get here!!


 
The volume knob is in the perfect spot acutally...right there when I need it; without being obtrusive.


----------



## Metalus (Feb 21, 2010)

Could you go into further detail about the neck? One of the reasons i want the RG2228 is because i hear that the neck is very flat and wide.

As far as the RGA8 goes, ive heard the neck has a very similar profile to the Rg7321. I cant stand the feel of the RG7321 .


----------



## Lasik124 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey man! Great looking Guitar Congrats! 

If you don't mind me asking, Why did you sell both RG2228's But get an RGA8? How does it compare, Do you actually like the RGA8 Better, Mostly speaking about Playing Wise?
Just from my observations I can say the RGA8 looks A lot cooler(Opinion) And also that the price seems very fair...Especially compared to the RG2228, Goodness!

This interests me, Let me know what you think in kind of a back to back of them both if you could as in I think Ibanez will be my next ERG(In the way future ha)

(If only music stores actually carried these I could see for my self )


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Feb 21, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Could you go into further detail about the neck? One of the reasons i want the RG2228 is because i hear that the neck is very flat and wide.
> 
> As far as the RGA8 goes, ive heard the neck has a very similar profile to the Rg7321. I cant stand the feel of the RG7321 .



The RGA8-neck feels completely different compared to the RG7321-neck IMO.

I feel extremely comfortable with this neck.

The approach of playing this instrument is a bit different because of the wide neck and that's what makes it feel diffrently.

The neckconstructions of these two instruments are similary thick and very compareable though. I would even say the 8-string neck is a mu thiner, but the feeling is different.

just


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 21, 2010)

BigBaldIan said:


> London. Sorry 19th Century nickname.


 

Ha ha never heard it referred to as that before


----------



## Monk (Feb 21, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Could you go into further detail about the neck? One of the reasons i want the RG2228 is because i hear that the neck is very flat and wide.
> 
> As far as the RGA8 goes, ive heard the neck has a very similar profile to the Rg7321. I cant stand the feel of the RG7321 .


 
Hmm...it's a bit hard to describe, but to me the neck has a flatter profile than the 2228. I almost feel like Hacksaw Jim Duggan lugging around a 2X4 LOL. Actually, the difference between the RG2228 and RGA8 is very similar to the difference between my APEX1 and UV777 (where the APEX is more rounded and the UV is more flat - i.e. for shredding). In fact, I could probably make the RGAs neck even more like my UV777 by taking some 0000 steel wool to it. 



Lasik124 said:


> Hey man! Great looking Guitar Congrats!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, Why did you sell both RG2228's But get an RGA8? How does it compare, Do you actually like the RGA8 Better, Mostly speaking about Playing Wise?
> Just from my observations I can say the RGA8 looks A lot cooler(Opinion) And also that the price seems very fair...Especially compared to the RG2228, Goodness!
> ...


 
Well, I bought my first RG2228 because I was heavily into Meshuggah; I sold it because I just couldn't get used to the wider neck (extended play sessions caused my left hand to hurt). I bought my second RG2228 after hearing what Ihsahn was doing with the 8-string on After (read: it gave me lots of ideas with regard to expanding my sound); I sold it because I decided to get a UV777 instead (to get my shred on) and I could use my APEX1 for the lower-tuned stuff (as the PAFs were better sounding than the 808s on the RG)...essentially using two separate guitars to accomplish the same goals.

When the RGA8 came out, I realized that I should have at least ONE 8-string in my arsenal (especially for being only $800). That, and I LOVE the look of the headstock.  As it turns out, the RGA8 is exactly the instrument I've been looking for...it's the perfect balance between my APEX and UV from a tonal standpoint. Sadly, it doesn't quite measure up to either of the two Prestige guitars from a quality standpoint...but, at the price I can't really complain. Needless to say, if Ibanez ever makes a Prestige RGA8, I'll be ALL OVER IT.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 21, 2010)

What's the scale length on one of these?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 21, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1867756 said:


> What's the scale length on one of these?


 
27"

They're close, but the RGA8-BK is so much sexier... And easy to play is an understatement...

Check this out! I compared them a while back on another thread:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 22, 2010)

I think I may have to get my hands on one sometime.


----------



## avenger (Feb 22, 2010)

I am going crazy for one of these, I even started a new savings scheme for it! I am pretty sure my Xiphos is going to be sold to get one of these faster, hopefully getting it to canada doesnt rape me again (See: shipping an amp head ><). 

The RGA8 will be my intro into the ERG world.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 22, 2010)

avenger said:


> I am going crazy for one of these, I even started a new savings scheme for it! I am pretty sure my Xiphos is going to be sold to get one of these faster, hopefully getting it to canada doesnt rape me again (See: shipping an amp head ><).
> 
> The RGA8 will be my intro into the ERG world.


 
Great start! Pickups have a lot to be desired, but once you remove them for better ones, the guitar opens right up. It has a nice accoustic sound to it, and very loud, it just needs good pickups and a good home.


----------



## avenger (Feb 22, 2010)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Great start! Pickups have a lot to be desired, but once you remove them for better ones, the guitar opens right up. It has a nice accoustic sound to it, and very loud, it just needs good pickups and a good home.


 Yeah I figured the pickups would have to go, as most of the stockers do in my guitars anyways. I am sure with a nice set of BKPs or something it would be a great guitar for the money. To bad I probaly won't be able to try one out before I buy it. Although I am an Ibanez neck whore so I am not to worried.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 22, 2010)

This may be a daft question but has anyone tried running the stock pickups at a higher voltage to see if it opens them up any?


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a little confused about the pups..the website says they are active but I read that you need to make a cavity for the battery or something for EMG 808's or SD blackouts which are also active right?  

I'll probably switch out the pups as well but i seem to be getting different impressions on the topic lol


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 22, 2010)

XIEmperorIX said:


> I'm a little confused about the pups..the website says they are active but I read that you need to make a cavity for the battery or something for EMG 808's or SD blackouts which are also active right?
> 
> I'll probably switch out the pups as well but i seem to be getting different impressions on the topic lol



that´s just the battery types being different. they have AA battery cavities in them, but they need to be modded to fit 9v batteries if you want to put other actives in there.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh ok. Thanks man.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 22, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s just the battery types being different. they have AA battery cavities in them, but they need to be modded to fit 9v batteries if you want to put other actives in there.


 
Just a little info on the cavity... I put a 9v in there, and with a bit of felt on the bottom and foam on the sides, it is possible to put something made of pickguard material to cover the back. 

With that said, I personally like what the eq switch does, so I kept that battery where it was. You can replace the stock pickups with "Blackouts" then put the 9v in the existing Electroncis Cavity. There is plenty of room within the cavity for this, You will just have to put the battery in a spot where it won't short out the guitar. I'd say some type of pouch, or do what I've seen some do, wrap the battery with Electric Tape.


----------



## Monk (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I got my new set of D'Addarios from JustStrings.com last night...so, I decided to give my RGA8 a complete and proper set up. I started by removing the stock strings...then, I masked off the fretboard and polished the frets with some steel wool (the frets were suprisingly dull/dirty for being a new guitar). After that, I gave the entire fretboard a good rub down (also suprisingly dirty). Next, I masked off the back of the neck and gave the entire neck a good rub down (which smoothed the neck out rather nicely). I cleaned everything off and conditioned the fretboard with some badly needed lemon oil. Finally, I tightened up the tuners and restrung the guitar. Needless to say, the 9-12-16-24-32-42-54-72 set feel/sounds just perfect (to me) on this guitar. It's also worth noting that the .072 I used for the F# intonated perfectly without me having to move the saddle (whereas the stock .065 was way off).

Afterwards, I spent a good hour or so giving the guitar a good break in. Here are some of my conclusions of the RGA8:

- the guitar may not carry the Prestige name, but aside from the profile, I cannot see/feel a single difference between the neck on the RGA8 versus the RG2228...the neck on the RGA8 is pretty damn sweet (not to mention solid)

- except for the tuners, the hardware on the RGA8 is exact same hardware on the RG2228 (I checked the Hoshino USA parts page for verification); there's a good chance that I may have to replace the tuners at some point in the future...we'll see

- the body is 4 pieces of mahogany glued together (with one of the lines running through the upper horn); hopefully, this won't be a problem considering that's where the strap button is

- I love the pickups; they sound quite dirty and mean (I was actually causing the Big Bottom patch to CLIP while chugging away on the low F#; it sounded sweeeeeet). However, it's also worth noting that if I were a jazz player trying to play clean guitar, the pickups would definately be too hot

Overall, I'm VERY pleased with this guitar and I'm halfway tempted to re-record my guitar tracks (that I finished up earlier this month using my APEX1 tuned F#BEADF#B) with the RGA8 as the low end is so much tighter.

Kudos to Ibanez on making such a great guitar.


----------



## Innerside (Feb 26, 2010)

Monk said:


> Well, I got my new set of D'Addarios from JustStrings.com last night...so, I decided to give my RGA8 a complete and proper set up. I started by removing the stock strings...then, I masked off the fretboard and polished the frets with some steel wool (the frets were suprisingly dull/dirty for being a new guitar). After that, I gave the entire fretboard a good rub down (also suprisingly dirty). Next, I masked off the back of the neck and gave the entire neck a good rub down (which smoothed the neck out rather nicely). I cleaned everything off and conditioned the fretboard with some badly needed lemon oil. Finally, I tightened up the tuners and restrung the guitar. Needless to say, the 9-12-16-24-32-42-54-72 set feel/sounds just perfect (to me) on this guitar. It's also worth noting that the .072 I used for the F# intonated perfectly without me having to move the saddle (whereas the stock .065 was way off).
> 
> Afterwards, I spent a good hour or so giving the guitar a good break in. Here are some of my conclusions of the RGA8:
> 
> ...


 
Hi ! 
And thanks for sharing this ! 
Could you telling me what is the stock string gauge on the RGA8 ?
I would like to find the same (or something lighter for the higher strings like yours) string gauge that i have on my RG7420 (10-13-17-26-36-46-56) for the RGA8 that i've ordered.
Especially for the F#, i would like something equal (or more) to this string tension. Is the 72 is a good deal ?

Thank you mate !


----------



## Monk (Feb 26, 2010)

Innerside said:


> Hi !
> And thanks for sharing this !
> Could you telling me what is the stock string gauge on the RGA8 ?
> I would like to find the same (or something lighter for the higher strings like yours) string gauge that i have on my RG7420 (10-13-17-26-36-46-56) for the RGA8 that i've ordered.
> ...


 
The stock strings are 9-11-16-24-32-42-54-65.

Here's the tension that I get with my set (using the string tension applet):

len 27"
E .009" PL == 14.72#
B, .012" PL == 14.69#
G, .016" PL == 16.46#
D, .024" NW == 17.68#
A,, .032" NW == 17.68#
E,, .042" NW == 16.56#
B,,, .054" NW == 15.22#
F,,,# .072" NW == 15.21#
total == 128.21#

Which I find is pretty evenly balanced across the board (with the most tension down the middle). Here's link to the applet:

String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

In your case, if you want to use a set of 10s, it would look something like this:

E .010" PL == 18.18#
B, .013" PL == 17.25#
G, .017" PL == 18.58#
D, .026" NW == 20.63#
A,, .036" NW == 21.9#
E,, .046" NW == 19.6#
B,,, .056" NW == 16.58#
F,,,# .074" NW == 15.97# OR F,,,# .080" NW == 18.58#
total == 148.69# OR total == 151.3#


----------



## SPBY (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if i completely understand what you're saying about it being thinner than the 2228, the neck on the RGA8 is actually thicker than the 2228 (at least the ibanez site says it is, but then again, the info about it's pickups say that they are 7 string pickups haha) and the prestige neck on the 2228 should make it flatter. Maybe your hands just got bigger? Not trying to be an instigator (if that's how it sounds), just wondering.


----------



## Monk (Feb 26, 2010)

SPBY said:


> I'm not sure if i completely understand what you're saying about it being thinner than the 2228, the neck on the RGA8 is actually thicker than the 2228 (at least the ibanez site says it is, but then again, the info about it's pickups say that they are 7 string pickups haha) and the prestige neck on the 2228 should make it flatter. Maybe your hands just got bigger? Not trying to be an instigator (if that's how it sounds), just wondering.


 
It's quite possible that I'm wrong about the neck thickness, but the RGA8 neck just feels flatter than the RG2228 to me (of course, it's been about a year since I last played one). It's also possible that I've just gotten used to playing a wider neck in the last year due to the fact that I've all but abandoned my 6-string guitars in favor of my 7s. I suppose I could always revisit the RG2228 for a more proper comparison (of course, I'd still vote in favor of the RGA8 since it doesn't have the headstock that looks like the Arby's hat logo).


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think i just saw a thread where Ibanez is making a case for this guitar in the near future...


----------

